# Mercedes 250 SL Pagoda: Gleammachine-Car detailing professional of Essex



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

This truly stunning Mercedes 250 SL came to me from one of my long standing clients, after a recent trip to the bodyshop for mostly a full respray and some restorative work to the box sections, the paintwork was lacking that final clarity and defect free finish.

Below are a few before and after comparisons, paintwork was corrected using the Rupes Duetto, and refined/jewelled with the rotary. (pics below just after the cutting stage only)











With the corrective machine polishing completed, the paintwork was given a final panel wipe solvent to remove any polishing oil traces.

The paintwork was then coated with Siramik Glasscoat Advanced Protection Technology (APT) with Diamas Professionali, a 3 part system made up of a heat resistent base coat, hydrophobic coat and a diamond nano-rod coat.

Detail was completed over the course of 5-6 days.

*Finished Results.*




















Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Huge project... nice


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh wow, beautiful


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Looking sharp:buffer:

Lovely thing too:car:

Chris


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

How I would love to just have a ride in that, beautiful work, beautiful car, enough said.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing :thumb:


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

One of the best looking cars of all time. 
Elegance.


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

Stunning!!


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Beautiful car.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just love these cars:argie: Rare colour.:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

sm81 said:


> Huge project... nice





stangalang said:


> Oh wow, beautiful





Summit Detailing said:


> Looking sharp:buffer:
> 
> Lovely thing too:car:
> 
> Chris





ibiza55 said:


> How I would love to just have a ride in that, beautiful work, beautiful car, enough said.





tonyy said:


> Amazing :thumb:





Berylburton said:


> One of the best looking cars of all time.
> Elegance.





Stokie said:


> Stunning!!





mattcoupturbo said:


> Beautiful car.





chongo said:


> Just love these cars:argie: Rare colour.:thumb:


Thanks for the comments, it's sure is a beauty !!


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Excellent job :thumb: only trouble is... Now wifey wants one!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

That's lovely cracking job


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

WoW that is gorgeous, fantastic job :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

suds said:


> Excellent job :thumb: only trouble is... Now wifey wants one!


Thanks mate, your wife is clearly a woman of exquisite taste!!



WHIZZER said:


> That's lovely cracking job


Thanks Bill.



chefy said:


> WoW that is gorgeous, fantastic job :thumb:


Thanks mate.


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

awesome finish! surprised to see such a colour on the SL, looks great


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Lovely work as always mate.


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

wow that red 

top work dude


----------



## CoachPJ (Oct 30, 2013)

Fantastic :buffer:


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

great work as always mate !!! glad to see your still busy with detailing..

rgds hus


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

shabba said:


> awesome finish! surprised to see such a colour on the SL, looks great





unique detail said:


> Lovely work as always mate.





TheMattFinish said:


> wow that red
> 
> top work dude





CoachPJ said:


> Fantastic :buffer:


Thanks chaps.



hus55 said:


> great work as always mate !!! glad to see your still busy with detailing..
> 
> rgds hus


Thanks mate, yep still busy 14 years now.
Hope your well.


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks chaps.
> 
> Thanks mate, yep still busy 14 years now.
> Hope your well.


alls good rob....thanks !

rgds hus


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

stunning


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

That car needs to be cruising in the South of France. A nice colour too.


----------



## Balky001 (Oct 30, 2016)

Now that is a very classy motor. Fantastic.


----------



## ahmed_b08 (Dec 15, 2016)

Absolutely love this


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

Stunning, looks even better then
a new car!


----------



## d8ean (Feb 14, 2008)

i'd buy that !!! stunning


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

That is just stunning the colour is words fail me 

Bravo


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice motor :thumb

Great work!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

muchoado said:


> stunning





Berylburton said:


> That car needs to be cruising in the South of France. A nice colour too.





Balky001 said:


> Now that is a very classy motor. Fantastic.





ahmed_b08 said:


> Absolutely love this





josadler said:


> Stunning, looks even better then
> a new car!





d8ean said:


> i'd buy that !!! stunning





justina3 said:


> That is just stunning the colour is words fail me
> 
> Bravo





Demetri said:


> Very nice motor :thumb
> 
> Great work!


Chaps, thanks for taking time to comment. :thumb:


----------

